# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Talk with Microsoft Developer Teams >  Synchronizing Access with SQL Server Table Query

## dglienna

Synchronizing an online Access table with an online SQL data.

What's the best way to create a process that can be run on demand from my vb.net app?  They'll query for 5 fields with a ExportToWeb button selected.

This should update the Access table that is driving the public site

----------

